
I'm launching a startup in 24 hours - patwalls
https://www.twitch.tv/patwalls
======
andyidsinga
without watching this - just the title resonates with me. A buddy and I have
been working on a "portfolio of business concepts" along similar lines.

Here's how we're doing it:

1\. we have a bunch of ideas we're nominally interested in.

2\. an idea rises to the top of a sort of "lets do this" sentiment by virtue
of us simply getting excited about it enough to have 2 or 3 solid hours of
excited discussion about it; else they just fade away

3\. for a idea that converts into a business we want to put out; we spend a
short and intense period of time - a solid week maybe - working out the
business vision, customer personas, reverse financials, basic financial model
and how we want to do sales and marketing.

4\. we quickly develop a "2 pager" website to represent the business and use
as a landing zone for marketing.

5\. goto 1

So far I'm both very excited about this - and its proving astonishingly
difficult (marketing and lead generation!) - we've put out only one biz out so
far, but have 2 more at stage 3.

edit/addition:

Why? The theory is this: together we have a set of skills that we can apply to
a variety of tech products and services and we have desire to build and run
our own money making business.

That said, any single product service is likely to fail; but knowing if its
failing or succeeding will take time - likely many months (or even a couple
years?). The hope is that putting several businesses out there quickly will
allow us to see momentum in 1 or 2 over that same period and then allow us to
put more effort in the right place.

Separately, having several businesses out there provide for great conversation
fodder when doing face to face marketing - hopefully increasing the odds in
detecting interest and concepts that are permutations of the existing
portfolio.

